# Ice Fishing Gear On Sale



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Sportsmans Warehouse has heaters on sale (15% savings) right now. Now would be a good time to upgrade to a bigger unit or buy your first heater and stay nice and cozy in your tent this coming season. They also offer free shipping on orders over $49. Here's the link:

Mr Heater Buddy


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the best purchases I've ever made. I love my big buddy. We usually only run 1 element.... but its dang nice to have the option to light up both sides and blast that heat. Good for safety too.

Last winter we snowmobiled into our favorite lake to ice fish. One spot was a slushy water bog... 16" of ice water and slush on top of the deck. My son got stuck on his sled right in the middle of it. I got within rope distance with a snobungie in between and gave him a yank to get him out. He was soaked up to his knees from the ice water. Lucky we got the ice tent setup and he spent a comfortable several hours with his feet kicked up drying his pants, socks and boots... all the while fishing out of a hole drilled nexto his chair. He was pretty dried out by the time we packed it up and started the 12mile ride back down to the truck.

Without the buddy... it would have been a miserable and even dangerous afternoon.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I ordered a shelter last year on line and I'll never do that again! I dint even open the box until after the ice off. (still used the old shelter) When I did open it, it was NOT anywhere near the description it said was. It's smaller than stated in the product description and no way in hell could you get three guys and gear in it. :x I'll be selling it for sure and the return date is well past its expiration. My bad.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I ordered a shelter last year on line and I'll never do that again! I dint even open the box until after the ice off. (still used the old shelter) When I did open it, it was NOT anywhere near the description it said was. It's smaller than stated in the product description and no way in hell could you get three guys and gear in it. :x I'll be selling it for sure and the return date is well past its expiration. My bad.


Just curious, what brand and size was it? I have an Eskimo 6 man (the first year they went from green to red fabric), and its way bigger than expected. I measured the inside at 6x13' :shock:

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Just curious, what brand and size was it? I have an Eskimo 6 man (the first year they went from green to red fabric), and its way bigger than expected. I measured the inside at 6x13' :shock:
> 
> -DallanC


Its a "Thunderbay". Saw it on Amazon and it had good reviews so I pulled the trigger. It was suppose to be the three man, but I honestly think they sent me the their two man. I'd call it a 1 man.


----------

